

Software Development Gone Insane - dmoney
http://softwareindustrialization.com/SoftwareDevelopmentGoneInsane.aspx

======
kleevr
I recently finished reading Mythical Man-Month. That book is awesome. It's
like Sun Tzu's Art of War, but for programming complex software systems.

